
Duolingo Pulls the Plug on TinyCards - adrian_mrd
https://forum.duolingo.com/comment/39200018
======
saos
I’m a bit sad by this. It helped me learn about typography as well as creating
my own card decks.

------
gavreh
What's a good alternative?

